# is it possible??



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

i need to recover a DTV account # but all i have is an access card number. any thoughts?
the receiver is still active and working but i would like to upgrade this receiver to a newer one that i have purchased on my own but i dont have the acc# to the receiver to do this...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you called Dish TV?


----------



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

no i havent called directv yet i dont want to raise any red flags by not having the all the info.


----------



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

its basicly a receiver swap that i want to do but to do that i need the account number but all i have is the current active receiver and is access card number


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I would prepare for this post to be locked as this is something that violates TOS of DirecTV and of DBSTalk.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Picked up a receiver at an upgrade did you?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

How do you not know your account number? 
Something seems fishy... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159822


----------



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

i dont see how this would break any rules. the receiver i have i just want to upgrade and i just dont have the account number for it. so if theres no way that anyone knows of to obtain its account number with only an active access card number then i will just have to live with it. (i used to have it years ago but lost it) im not asking for anything illegal or for anyone to violate any TOS. just lookin for info thats all


----------



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

and the only reason why i asked twice was that i felt it needed it to be addressed in its own thread as i thought it might be complicated and it didnt get answered in the original. no worries


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Fabuloso said:


> i dont see how this would break any rules. the receiver i have i just want to upgrade and i just dont have the account number for it. so if theres no way that anyone knows of to obtain its account number with only an active access card number then i will just have to live with it. (i used to have it years ago but lost it) im not asking for anything illegal or for anyone to violate any TOS. just lookin for info thats all


Call DirecTV they can give you the account number if you should have it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

How do you not have *your* account number? It's on *your* bill. Or do you not have an account & you're using someone elses box? Also, you can't use your newly _acquired_ card on a new box.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> How do you not have *your* account number? It's on *your* bill. Or do you not have an account & you're using someone elses box? Also, you can't use your newly _acquired_ card on a new box.


I have no idea what my account number is. I pay annually via CC auto-debit and never get a paper bill.

I could get it though by calling Customer Service.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I have no idea what my account number is. I pay annually via CC auto-debit and never get a paper bill.
> 
> I could get it though by calling Customer Service.


Or signing in on directv.com will get your number.


----------



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I have no idea what my account number is. I pay annually via CC auto-debit and never get a paper bill.
> 
> I could get it though by calling Customer Service.


 login online

the number is there


----------

